# Double Trouble



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

I confess I never saw a dual mtb, though I'm sure they must exist. Here is the first dual e-mtb for mass market (somebody probably has already done DIY version )

x2 by unoh7, on Flickr









"What's particularly notable about this bike is that it's the first time we've seen a Bosch dual battery system out in the real world (not that we've seen the tandem in the flesh yet). The new configuration makes bigger battery capacities a possibility, and obvioulsy that's a good thing on a tandem. The Samedi 27x2 uses two 500Wh batteries for maximum range."

Moustache to include tandem e-MTB in 2017 lineup | electric bike reviews, buying advice and news

The wide variety of e-types is beginning to amaze me


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I rode a mountain bike tandem once. 

Never again. Even a motorized one wouldn't tempt me.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Harry, I rode stoker down Jack's once in college. 

I'm with you, never again. The captain said the same thing!

-Walt


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

You two are a pair of grumpy old men, no doubt about it 









My best friend in high school once finished the Davis double century with a broken down.....quint or quad, I can't remember.

This was after he had completed the race on a penny farthing, then cut the little wheel off the back and the following year rode the 200 miles on the unicycle that was left 

Mark McGahan RIP


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, road tandem is a different story. Super fun.

Mountain bike not so much. 

-Walt


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Walt said:


> Yeah, road tandem is a different story. Super fun.
> 
> Mountain bike not so much.
> 
> -Walt


You have to be really good at those sideways stoppies for the switchbacks. 

What is very interesting about this bike is the dual batteries mounted and in service at the same time. The current 400wh range is short. 500 is becoming more common, but I think a pedelec today really needs 700ish to really get out there a bit. That tandem, if I'm not mistaken has 1k wh.

I hope and expect in the future we are going to see some very careful builds where weight is kept at minimum and battery life at maximum, yet in a backcountry configuration, i.e, FS. Though maybe 27 + does not need rear suspension. It does ride really nice though.

Once I see a 40lb 800WH FS bike, I will consider an upgrade 

L1051350 by unoh7, on Flickr



fos'l said:


> Looks neat and not priced badly at about $7,000. Wonder if both individuals riding it can be fined if discovered on a non-eMTB trail or only the one using the motor. Should be fodder for those who pose mystical queries on this site.


haha I missed this at first, nice one LOL


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

uhoh7 said:


> You two are a pair of grumpy old men, no doubt about it


Yep, mtb tandems are great for noodling down the dirt road with your honey, but on single track I just remember they did everything wrong and nothing right.


----------



## uhoh7 (May 5, 2008)

Harryman said:


> Yep, mtb tandems are great for noodling down the dirt road with your honey, but on single track I just remember they did everything wrong and nothing right.


I'm imagining a flow trail with jumps designed for tandems 

I give it ten years, then we will see this in the Olympics


----------

